# Need 01 E39 purchasing advise



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

Jim.

You can call BMWNA customer svc, give them the VIN and they will tell you all the options, confirm all recalls were done, and when the waranty is up.

I did that before buying my used E39 (2001 with sport packag also, missing the convience pack, ie no power pass seat, it is strange in a BMW, but who cares, only the passengers have to deal with it).


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks guys...! Awsome feedback. I think I'm going to keep looking since I'm in no rush. I'll ping you guys again when I find another so you can put the car through another microscope. :thumbup:

Oscswa-
For what it's worth, the silver 5 behind is a 530 (not interested, but posting just for fun):
click

black 530i -
click

silver 540i - (nasty wood steering wheel)
click

and it looks like someone had enough with an 04 530 -
click

Enjoy.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

liuk3 said:


> I think that it was the sports package as it has the three-spoke steering wheel?


When I said that I mean it is not a great performing car speed wise so in my opinion to delete such amenities as a sunroof in order to increase body stability seems a little foolish because I doubt you will be be going in excess of 130mph because it is limited to that. I think most people who buy 530's are looking for a little more power than the 528 when they need it but are mostly purchasing it for the amenities that the car possesses.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

vexed said:


> That car has the premium package, take a good look at the pics, the interior is nussbaum wood which is dark and with the black leather it looks even darker. Even the listing notes "Wood-grain Dash" You can't tell from the pic if it has DSP and frankly I have it and it's not worth what it cost new. I can't tell from the pics about the sunroof.
> 
> It does have the sports package, the steering wheel and the rims make that clear. It's no more or no less a sports car than your car--some people prefer the I-6's because they are lighter.


why would someone looking for speed prefer the 530 to the 540? The difference between the two speed wise cannot be gained without putting on a trubo or a supercharger so if you are looking for speed why not start with 60hp more and 110lbs/ft of torque more.

Not much of a difference between these two cars, I have 60hp and 110lbs/ft that beg to differ.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dagoo98 said:


> why would someone looking for speed prefer the 530 to the 540? The difference between the two speed wise cannot be gained without putting on a trubo or a supercharger so if you are looking for speed why not start with 60hp more and 110lbs/ft of torque more.
> 
> Not much of a difference between these two cars, I have 60hp and 110lbs/ft that beg to differ.


There is also a camp of people that could argue that a 528/530 drives better due to its better steering feel and lighter weight. :stickpoke


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

vexed said:


> That car has the premium package, take a good look at the pics, the interior is nussbaum wood which is dark and with the black leather it looks even darker. Even the listing notes "Wood-grain Dash" You can't tell from the pic if it has DSP and frankly I have it and it's not worth what it cost new. I can't tell from the pics about the sunroof.
> 
> It does have the sports package, the steering wheel and the rims make that clear. It's no more or no less a sports car than your car--some people prefer the I-6's because they are lighter.


What's the sense of having a light car that's slow, also that car does not have a moonroof look at the picture carefully.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> There is also a camp of people that could argue that a 528/530 drives better due to its better steering feel and lighter weight. :stickpoke


Yes there is, and IIRC one the Fest members just bought his wife a 528 after test driving a 540 exactly because of that. Now an M5, that's a different story entirely.:eeps:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dagoo98 said:


> What's the sense of having a light car that's slow, also that car does not have a moonroof look at the picture carefully.


Yes, it does have a moonroof.

Once again, that car has Sport Package, Moonroof, Leather interior, Automatic transmission, and In-Dash CD player as factory options.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

vexed said:


> Yes there is, and IIRC one the Fest members just bought his wife a 528 after test driving a 540 exactly because of that. Now an M5, that's a different story entirely.:eeps:


Those people are primarily not interested in speed. I can understand that argument, if you are looking for a slow car that feels nice on the road the 530 is for you. He bought it for his wife because the steering of the 540 and M5 are "heavier" for more of a sportier feel especially in spirited driving to increase road feel. His wife probably isn't a speed demon and would rather have a lighter steering feel because she isn't racing anywhere. Want some speed and good road feel and high speeds then get a 540. If you want even more speed then get a M5. The difference between the M5 and the 540 is just about the same difference as the 540 and the 530. If I had the cash to pay for the M5 I would be driving that instead but I didn't wnat a car payment and I was able to buy my 540 in cash. Also, some food for thought the 540 and the M5 have the same steering components minus the sway bars because they are sportier. Like I said the 530 is for older folks who aren't going anywhere in a hurry or people just not into speed, you probably fall into one of those categories.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Yes, it does have a moonroof.
> 
> Once again, that car has Sport Package, Moonroof, Leather interior, Automatic transmission, and In-Dash CD player as factory options.


once again, ok maybe this will work because you guys aren't listening. Look at the original link posted. Then look at the first link in the second set of links he posted. that second link is the car right next to the first one and they are on the same site. The second one has moonroof in the description but the first one doesn't on the same site. Need more convincing?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dagoo98 said:


> once again, ok maybe this will work because you guys aren't listening. Look at the original link posted. Then look at the first link in the second set of links he posted. that second link is the car right next to the first one and they are on the same site. The second one has moonroof in the description but the first one doesn't on the same site. Need more convincing?


I work for a BMW dealer.

I have access to BMWNA records.

I have confirmed that the car with the VIN listed on that site was built with the moonroof option.

Need more convincing? Who has more valid proof in this case?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> I work for a BMW dealer.
> 
> I have access to BMWNA records.
> 
> ...


Oh, and should you still not believe me, look VERY closely in this pic, right next to the red reflection on the roof, and you'll see the edge of the moonroof.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Can't make it out, not in the dealer description on the website. If you say the dealer says it came with it I guess it came with it. I didn't see it in the pic and I'm not sure if the owner chose to delete it that would be on the report. Also, just to let you know that those BMW options are not always right, a friend of mine had a 2002 540/6 and he ordered a gas pedal that he broke during spirited driving and they gave him the wrong pedal for his car. Apparently under his VIN number the car is listed as having steptronic when its a 6-speed. He pruchased the car new so he knows there was no conversion done to the car. The dealer, which is a good friend of mine, told me that he had never seen it before but everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

dagoo98 said:


> Those people are primarily not interested in speed. I can understand that argument, if you are looking for a slow car that feels nice on the road the 530 is for you. He bought it for his wife because the steering of the 540 and M5 are "heavier" for more of a sportier feel especially in spirited driving to increase road feel. His wife probably isn't a speed demon and would rather have a lighter steering feel because she isn't racing anywhere. Want some speed and good road feel and high speeds then get a 540. If you want even more speed then get a M5. The difference between the M5 and the 540 is just about the same difference as the 540 and the 530. If I had the cash to pay for the M5 I would be driving that instead but I didn't wnat a car payment and I was able to buy my 540 in cash. Also, some food for thought the 540 and the M5 have the same steering components minus the sway bars because they are sportier. Like I said the 530 is for older folks who aren't going anywhere in a hurry or people just not into speed, you probably fall into one of those categories.


You got us there. Those of us who drive 528/530's are old fogeys who never push their cars. Road feel--what's that And anyone with a 525--heck get a Camry.

And yes I am one of the "older folks" here, in fact I wanted to get a 540 but they told me I was too old.

:bang: :neener: :bustingup


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dagoo98 said:


> Can't make it out, not in the dealer description on the website. If you say the dealer says it came with it I guess it came with it. I didn't see it in the pic and I'm not sure if the owner chose to delete it that would be on the report. Also, just to let you know that those BMW options are not always right, a friend of mine had a 2002 540/6 and he ordered a gas pedal that he broke during spirited driving and they gave him the wrong pedal for his car. Apparently under his VIN number the car is listed as having steptronic when its a 6-speed. He pruchased the car new so he knows there was no conversion done to the car. The dealer, which is a good friend of mine, told me that he had never seen it before but everyone makes mistakes.


The car was built with option 403, which means that BMW put a hole in the roof. It's that simple. There is no "moonroof delete" option-- if you don't want a moonroof, you don't order option 403, and it won't be built with a moonroof. If the printout shows that the car has option 403, then it definately has a moonroof.

Sounds to me like your friend's dealer screwed up, not BMW. A 540i and 540iA have different model codes and different VINs. If you pull up a printout on a 6-speed car, it will not say anything about an automatic. A much more realistic explination is that the dealer made a mistake decoding the options on the car, and ordered the wrong part.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

vexed said:


> You got us there. Those of us who drive 528/530's are old fogeys who never push their cars. Road feel--what's that And anyone with a 525--heck get a Camry.
> 
> And yes I am one of the "older folks" here, in fact I wanted to get a 540 but they told me I was too old.
> 
> :bang: :neener: :bustingup


 A 525 and a 530 are not Camrys by any means but they are no 540 either. That comparison is like me comparing my 540 to an M5 which I've seen people do also. My aunt owns a 530 and recently came to visit me and she drove my car around for the weekend, she is now selling the 530 for something with a little more pep. We went to see my friend at the dealer and test drove some cars and she is in love with the 645cic ( that car really moves) and will be purchasing it as soon as they can get her color combination. I will be visiting her next time around. :thumbup: Just learn your position in the BMW hierarchy, 525,530,540,M5. Coincidentally, the price increases in that same order. :rofl:

P.S. You can push your car but I have a neighbor that pushes his Civic to the limit everyday, what does that prove?


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> The car was built with option 403, which means that BMW put a hole in the roof. It's that simple. There is no "moonroof delete" option-- if you don't want a moonroof, you don't order option 403, and it won't be built with a moonroof. If the printout shows that the car has option 403, then it definately has a moonroof.
> 
> Sounds to me like your friend's dealer screwed up, not BMW. A 540i and 540iA have different model codes and different VINs. If you pull up a printout on a 6-speed car, it will not say anything about an automatic. A much more realistic explination is that the dealer made a mistake decoding the options on the car, and ordered the wrong part.


I agree with you on the car in the picture but my friend has the report with his VIN number framed in his basement for fun. Next to the picture he has the picture of his shifter and a question mark. I can fax you a copy if you want.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dagoo98 said:


> My friend has the report with his VIN number framed in his basement for fun. Next to the picture he has the picture of his shifter and a question mark. I can fax you a copy if you want.


Send me the last seven of his VIN in a PM if you want to... I'll run the VIN and prove to you that it doesn't say that the car has an Auto tranny in the BMW system.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Send me the last seven of his VIN in a PM if you want to... I'll run the VIN and prove to you that it doesn't say that the car has an Auto tranny in the BMW system.


Ok cool, maybe the guy was just trying cover up for his mistake but the report he gave him looks pretty legit. When I see him over the weekend I'll jot it down for you and the PM you. That would be hilarious to go back to the dealer and show him that he tried to cover up his mistake.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

dagoo98 said:


> Just learn your position in the BMW hierarchy, 525,530,540,M5. Coincidentally, the price increases in that same order. :rofl:


Well now we have a real problem. What do we do with all of the people here that drive 325's:dunno: They must be the lowest of the lows.:yikes:



> P.S. You can push your car but I have a neighbor that pushes his Civic to the limit everyday, what does that prove?


That he's an idiot:dunno:


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

vexed said:


> Well now we have a real problem. What do we do with all of the people here that drive 325's:dunno: They must be the lowest of the lows.:yikes:
> 
> That he's an idiot:dunno:


Yes that does prove that he is an idiot.  I believe that every car in the BMW lineup has its purpose and each one appeals to each individual in a certain manner. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion on the different models in the lineup but there is one thing that we all agree on is that we drive some of the best cars in the world. :thumbup:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

dagoo98 said:


> Yes that does prove that he is an idiot.  I believe that every car in the BMW lineup has its purpose and each one appeals to each individual in a certain manner. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion on the different models in the lineup but there is one thing that we all agree on is that we drive some of the best cars in the world. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

dagoo98 said:


> Just learn your position in the BMW hierarchy, 525,530,540,M5. Coincidentally, the price increases in that same order.


who needs a car with horsepower, when i've got skillz...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I happen to have one of those cars with the Stone Green interior. Rarer even, my exterior is Topaz Blue! 

51k+ and still going strong....


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> I happen to have one of those cars with the Stone Green interior. Rarer even, my exterior is Topaz Blue!


Are you serious?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Absolutely!  I'd post a pic for you but it never shows up very well what the interior looks like. Most think is pretty darn cool to have a two-tone interior.

"Minty" green is what everyone calls it.... 

Maybe it comes as surprise to some here but you can order any interior color with any exterior color regardless of what BMWUSA says (as long as all the colors are available in the US). You just need a dealer who is willing to do it because most don't wanna be stuck with an oddball car to sell if you suddenly decide upon arrival that you made a bad choice in color combinations!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Absolutely!  I'd post a pic for you but it never shows up very well what the interior looks like. Most think is pretty darn cool to have a two-tone interior.
> 
> "Minty" green is what everyone calls it....
> 
> Maybe it comes as surprise to some here but you can order any interior color with any exterior color regardless of what BMWUSA says (as long as all the colors are available in the US). You just need a dealer who is willing to do it because most don't wanna be stuck with an oddball car to sell if you suddenly decide upon arrival that you made a bad choice in color combinations!


I know what the process is, and I know very well what the Stone Green leather looks like. I've just never thought of it combined with Topaz Blue. I'm sure it is certainly unique.

I'd love to see a pic showing the contrast between the interior and exterior if you could take one.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> There is also a camp of people that could argue that a 528/530 drives better due to its better steering feel and lighter weight. :stickpoke


 ... and I would be one of them


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Oh, and should you still not believe me, look VERY closely in this pic, right next to the red reflection on the roof, and you'll see the edge of the moonroof.


Ok - Lets put this to rest. I test drove it yesterday (I had too). It has a moonroof! And SARAFIL is right...no convenience, cold, or prem pkg's. Exterior looked good, no dings, normal wear and tear, interior looked ok for 01...some minor scratches here and there. Drove beautiful! No rattles at all. 2 of the rims have minor curb rash. Non-smoker from the smell. I don't mind the black trim. Sales guy was trying to see what it would take. They are trying to get rid of their inventory by year end. Said they got the car from Seattle BMW. Pretty good asking price already...and I think I could have talked them down more..., but I gotta have heated seats...it's cold up hear in Seattle.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> I happen to have one of those cars with the Stone Green interior. Rarer even, my exterior is Topaz Blue!
> 
> 51k+ and still going strong....


You gotta post pics...even if they aren't the best.... :thumbup:


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> There is also a camp of people that could argue that a 528/530 drives better due to its better steering feel and lighter weight. :stickpoke


Nothing makes up for HP! I have heard that arguement, but once you own cars with some real HP, you will never go back to that "light and nimble" story. My feeling is that this "camp" will be disappointed when they are always at the back of the pack...  The only justification I can see for the 528/530 is for budgetary reasons, and that is entirely justified, and understandable. But I cannot buy the arguement that someone got a 530, because the handling, rack in pinion steering or balance is so much better.

Seattle Jim, I would recommend you find a 03 540 sport, or if dollars are tight, find a Canadian 01' or 02' 540 M-Sport or M-Executive, and import it (they have the M-tech body and look like the 03 USA 540 sport. All you have to do is convert the speedo, which any BMW dealer in BC will do for around $900 usd. Pay 2.5% import tax, good to go (factory warranty transfers, no problem). Email me at [email protected] and you can try driving my 01 540 M-Sport (Canadian). 
I think you will be quickly convinced it is the way to go.

Seattle Dave


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

vexed said:


> Yes there is, and IIRC one the Fest members just bought his wife a 528 after test driving a 540 exactly because of that.


:wave: That would be me. 

The 540i that we test drove was a '97 non Sport Package with 75k miles. The car needed an alignment and new shocks. The car did not ride well at all and the interior looked used and very out dated.

The 528i that we test drove was an '00 non Sport Package with 56k miles. The car had several items replaced under the Inspection II and still had a year left on the CPO warranty. The car was in mint condition and looked brand new inside and out... the previous owner took really good care of it.

The asking price on the 540i was $17,000. The asking price on the 528i was $25,995.

We ended up getting the 528i because it was nicer, newer, still under warranty, we got an exception deal on it, but most importantly because my wife really liked driving it... and so did I. Yeah, we could have gotten a newer 540i, but we really don't need it. The 528i meets our needs... and I've got my car that meets mine (see sig).


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Andy said:


> :wave: That would be me.
> 
> The 540i that we test drove was a '97 non Sport Package with 75k miles. The car needed an alignment and new shocks. The car did not ride well at all and the interior looked used and very out dated.
> 
> ...


Does she let you drive it A nice honking V-8 is fun I bet but that I-6 is smooth and responsive. Have you starting modding yet?


----------



## batastj (Oct 9, 2004)

I am still at awe when persons would ather buy an I-6 insteaed of a V-8. there is no replacement for displacement is more than just an issue of horespower, it is about driving the car. I can't beleive that any who drives a 528 then drives a 540 would rather buy the I-6. Don;t get me wrong, I am not bashing the I-6, but from a purely driving perspective, there is no comparison...it is just a matter of what you want out of a car. 

As for the handling...I have driven them both...and on the track...the 540 is still the King. :bigpimp:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

batastj said:


> I am still at awe when persons would ather buy an I-6 insteaed of a V-8. there is no replacement for displacement is more than just an issue of horespower, it is about driving the car. I can't beleive that any who drives a 528 then drives a 540 would rather buy the I-6. Don;t get me wrong, I am not bashing the I-6, but from a purely driving perspective, there is no comparison...it is just a matter of what you want out of a car.
> 
> As for the handling...I have driven them both...and on the track...the 540 is still the King. :bigpimp:


In normal driving conditions, the six cylinder cars have substantially better steering feel, and you can also feel that they have less weight to move around. It is hard to hide these facts...

That being said, you are entirely correct that there is no replacement for displacement. All things equal, the more powerful car is usually always "better". But, the real world requires compromise. And, in this real world, buying a 540 over a 525/528/530 means spending more money (or getting an older car with more miles), spending more on gas, having more (and more expensive) maintenance needs, and giving up that slight edge in handling that the six-cylinder cars have. To some people, the decision is a clear one to buy a newer, lower mileage 6-cylinder car if it has enough power to meet their needs. You still can't beat the overall package.

I'm sure if people were free to go out and buy whatever they'd want, and they didn't have to take cost into consideration at all, they'd all buy loaded 540s (or better yet, M5s).


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Exactly my point...to say the 6 cylinder cars are superior is nonsense. There are obvious economic reasons (and valid by all means) for going for the 525/528/530, but superior performance is not one of them (steering feel or not). The 540 will carve through a twisty road faster...as will an M5 smoke me...just wish you could get a "slush box" on the M5...that would make a great "daily driver" for me.  I wonder how that SMG works in "auto" mode...hmmm. 

BTW, comparing a "dog tired" and beat up 540 to a newer 530 is hardly a comparison...

Ultimately, ANY bimmer is a great choice over much of the other crap cars out there. 

Dave


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow- great find-- that's almost my perfect 5 series.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

540 M-Sport said:


> Seattle Jim, I would recommend you find a 03 540 sport, or if dollars are tight, find a Canadian 01' or 02' 540 M-Sport or M-Executive, and import it (they have the M-tech body and look like the 03 USA 540 sport. All you have to do is convert the speedo, which any BMW dealer in BC will do for around $900 usd. Pay 2.5% import tax, good to go (factory warranty transfers, no problem). Email me at [email protected] and you can try driving my 01 540 M-Sport (Canadian).
> I think you will be quickly convinced it is the way to go.


Dave - Post some pics! That's a good idea. I love the M-Tech body. What's the skinny on WA Sales Tax or Canadian Taxes on the car?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> In normal driving conditions, the six cylinder cars have substantially better steering feel, and you can also feel that they have less weight to move around. It is hard to hide these facts...
> 
> That being said, you are entirely correct that there is no replacement for displacement. All things equal, the more powerful car is usually always "better". But, the real world requires compromise. And, in this real world, buying a 540 over a 525/528/530 means spending more money (or getting an older car with more miles), spending more on gas, having more (and more expensive) maintenance needs, and giving up that slight edge in handling that the six-cylinder cars have. To some people, the decision is a clear one to buy a newer, lower mileage 6-cylinder car if it has enough power to meet their needs. You still can't beat the overall package.
> 
> I'm sure if people were free to go out and buy whatever they'd want, and they didn't have to take cost into consideration at all, they'd all buy loaded 540s (or better yet, M5s).


Thank you SARAFIL, and very well said. 'Cause according to bastaj, I should forget about going to the track, hide my head in shame and just shoot myself in the head because I am driving a POS I-6.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

dagoo98 said:


> Also, some food for thought the 540 and the M5 have the same steering components minus the sway bars because they are sportier. Like I said the 530 is for older folks who aren't going anywhere in a hurry or people just not into speed, you probably fall into one of those categories.


The 540 and m5 have recirculating ball steering. BMW used this steering mechanism because they couldn't fit a r&p setup w/ the v8 engine. A good rb setup (such as BMW's) can give good steering response and feel, but a good r&p setup will be even better. I do like hte rb "feel" for highway cruising-- it isolates the road better. For attacking curvy raods, i prefer a good r&p.

Also, although its true that the 540 and m5 are very fast; the 530 is no slouch. I really woudn't call it a "slow" car by any means.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

robg said:


> The 540 and m5 have recirculating ball steering. BMW used this steering mechanism because they couldn't fit a r&p setup w/ the v8 engine. A good rb setup (such as BMW's) can give good steering response and feel, but a good r&p setup will be even better. I do like hte rb "feel" for highway cruising-- it isolates the road better. For attacking curvy raods, i prefer a good r&p.
> 
> Also, although its true that the 540 and m5 are very fast; the 530 is no slouch. I really woudn't call it a "slow" car by any means.


A good point. The 530 is not a slow car, and refering to 528/530 as 'one' doesn't work. I had a '98 528 and it sure would have benefited from more power. 35 horsepower and some more torque made quite a difference and the 530 is much more fun to drive than the 528 was. I've had a lot of horsepower and it really is fun. But I've discovered that the stoplight drags don't interest me anymore and the 530 is a dream on the road, and I don't need to own a gas company to drive it


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

Interesting thread. Many of those who tout only the V8 probably have an automatic tranny, and thus are missing out on the best way to experience any BMW.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

kc5 said:


> Interesting thread. Many of those who tout only the V8 probably have an automatic tranny, and thus are missing out on the best way to experience any BMW.


What is great, is that the 540 "slushbox" is still ripping fast as is. This is my "daily driver"...I have manual transmission cars for evening/weekend enjoyment. But agree, if it was my only car, it probably would need to be a stick to be more entertaining. BMW does make an excellent manual trans...better than many so called "sports cars".


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Jim Seattle said:


> Dave - Post some pics! That's a good idea. I love the M-Tech body. What's the skinny on WA Sales Tax or Canadian Taxes on the car?


Jim, 
You are exempt from Canadian taxes....you might have to pay the GST (Canadian federal retail sales tax) but you can file to get it back. I bought my car from a broker, and his accountant claimed they had to charge it....whatever, I just filed and got it back 30 days later.

You will pay WA State sales tax when you license the car...no way around that. You pay a import tax to US Customs when you arrive at the border (around 2.5%) (they take Visa and MC  ). You need to present two documents to US Customs to import the car. One is a letter from BMW Canada stating (by VIN) that your car complies with USA EPA/DOT regs (the letter will say it does, except for the speedometer), and a receipt from the BMW dealer showing that the speedometer has been changed to a USA/MPH dash panel (no receipt, then they will have to physically inspect the car). The funny thing about the speedometer; DOT only requires that it read MPH, they don't care if the odometer continues to read in kilometers. So if it was any other car brand that displays MPH in lower case, under the KPH, you would be fine. BMW only shows KPH, so you have to switch the dash panel out. A friend has imported a Volvo and Saab, and did not need to change anything, since they read mph in lower case.

The M-Sport (what I have) comes equiped like the 03 USA 540 sport, but has the Style 66 17" wheels. If you get the M-Executive, it includes the 18" wheels like the USA version, and you get the side and rear sun shades, and a few other features (M-Executives are pretty rare, I never could find a used one for sale). So, either version has all the other usual stuff, 3.15 diff, steptronic, sport suspension, sport seats, rear deck spoiler, functional front air ducts that vent to the front brake discs, yada yada. You also will have daytime running lights, but you can have that feature disabled once in the USA (dealer will reprogram the car for a small fee; I'm lazy and left it alone).

Along with the M-tech kit, you get the M5 dead pedal, M badged door sills, a different sport steering wheel that resembles the M5 wheel. All Canadian cars come with the cold weather package, but headlight washers were not included until 02. Too bad, but the stock KPH dash panel has the chrome ring bezels, I lost those when I had to switch it out for the USA MPH dash panel.

Warranty and Roadside Assistance transfers (you file a form with BMW USA). The free maintanence does not...so for my last service I drove up to the BMW Store in Vancouver, BC. They were terrific, and did a great job.

Seattle BMW has handled a few warranty issues, and been terrific as well.

Email me, and I can give you my number and we can talk directly.

BTW, the current exchange rate may make this not the deal it once was. I bought my car in August 03' when the US dollar was worth $1.37 cdn (at the time, I felt I paid about the same as what would have for a similar car in Seattle, the advantage being I got the M-Tech kit). In 2002 the US dollar was around $1.43, and both Seattle BMW and Bellevue were actively buying used BMW's from Vancouver dealers and importing them (well, until they found out the Maintanence Plan didn't transfer, and they had to "make good" to their customers they mistakenly told had free maintanence). Today the US dollar is worth $1.21 cdn. No way to tell, until you start checking around at dealers and independants up in Vancouver.

Dave


----------



## batastj (Oct 9, 2004)

Like I tell my wife "you misunderstood what I was trying to say" about the diffrerence between a 528 and 540. :angel: 

We are splitting hairs between one of the two best cars in the what I call the midsize dedan including E320, A6, XJS and what ever else you want to add. What I am saying is that on depending what you want, once car excells in something the other does not 540 - V-8, stomach tightning brute forces that shows it weight in very hard cornering; 528 - lazer crisp ride with great accelleration.

As for price, I just bought my 1999 540ia with 48K for only $20,000.00. I have seen 1997 540ia with 79000 for $15,000. So depending on the year, you can get 1999 540ia with 48K for only $20,000.00 or a 2001 528 with less miles and more options for the same price. So I don't think it is just about the money because both can be had for the same price in comparable condition. :rofl: 

As for repairs between the two We own BMWs, we know before we buy them that everything but the drivetrain will melt in a nuclear war. I am unaware of sny drive train problems in either if these cars - just the cooling system is what really needs to be replaced on both of these cars. Besides, how long will you keep the car. I'll keep my BMW for about three years and sell for a shhhhhh! mb shhhhhhh! Got to drive the E55 before I buy the 2005 m5 in 2010. I am planned up.) :bigpimp: 

So, what I meant to say is that your BMW 528 is a beautiful car that even Consumer Reports once called the best car they ever tested. It is has intense, nimble chuckable handling with really good acceleration. Also, I meant to say the the BMW 540 has throw you in your pants acceleration through high speeds and really good handling.

It all depends what you want --- how you want to dive your car. Me, I like the 540. Others may like the 528. The choice is who you are ? :dunno: (Not 528 I mean 530)


----------



## sbmason23 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Package details for 99 540?*



SARAFIL said:


> Here's a breakdown of the optional equipment packages you are missing on that car:
> 
> Premium Package: Moonroof, Auto Dimming Rearview Mirror, Rain Sensing Wipers, High Gloss Vavona Wood Trim, Leather Upholstery.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at a 99 540 w/sp and 77k miles. Asking 22.9k and drives great inc steptronic. I'm just curious if anyone can list what the sport package actually provides for 1999. Any changes to the eng, trans, gears, suspension over the non-sp? Does the M logo on the steering wheel mean it shares features with the M package? 
Where is the best place to find this information?
TIA


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Here is a shot of my interior. All the "non-black" stuff is the Stone Green leather.


----------



## frooky (Oct 10, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Oh, and should you still not believe me, look VERY closely in this pic, right next to the red reflection on the roof, and you'll see the edge of the moonroof.


Sorry to drive this point into the ground, but another way you can tell it has the sport package is the black trim around the windows as opposed to the chrome trim found on the standard 530i. I didn't see anybody mention that fact earlier and it's a pretty good way to tell from just a picture of the exterior whether or not the car has the sport package or just the rims installed.


----------

